# Sound in Applet und in Frame



## andre666 (13. Dez 2006)

Hi, ich habe ein Spiel programmiert (als Panel) und es dann sowohl in ein Applet als auch in ein Frame eingebunden.
Jetzt wollte ich noch ein paar Sounds hinzufügen, doch ich weiss nicht, wie das funktioniert. Hat da jemand ein paar Tips, wo ich anfangen kann ?


----------



## The_S (13. Dez 2006)

was für sounds? Also welches Dateiformat?


----------



## andre666 (13. Dez 2006)

egal


----------



## The_S (13. Dez 2006)

Applet#getAudioClip#play


----------

